# Creosote Pictures



## quads

This first picture is of the crunchy type creosote.  It forms in my single wall pipe between the stove and the chimney (also in the stove sometimes).  I don't think it's too dangerous, since it seems to be burnt already.  It's kind of like cinders.  It crunches and shatters, and cleans easily from the pipe.  http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/quads/creo-crunchy.jpg

The second picture is of a paper-like stuff.  It doesn't seem too flammable either.  It forms inside the main part of the chimney and is almost like black, brittle paper.  It mostly flutters to the bottom all by itself.  Almost self-cleaning.  http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/quads/creo-paper.jpg

The third picture is the bad stuff.  It's what chimney fires are made of.  I usually only get it in the top 6-12" inches of the chimney (you can see where it ends in the picture, at the weird wave-like creosote ring down below).  It's almost like glass, but not as brittle.  Adheres quite well to the chimney and requires a little scrubbing to get rid of it.  Black, but  often has a brownish tint.  When you hear of creosote dripping out of a pipe, or creeping through bricks and into the wall, this is the stuff.  http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/quads/creo-bad.jpg


----------



## kevinmoelk

Great information for a newbie like myself.  I'm wondering however, how much time did it take for the cresote to build up like that at the top of the chimney?  What type of wood are you burning?


----------



## quads

I last cleaned it on October 26th, until today.

Burned Oak exclusively.

The creosote buildup you see really wasn't caused by the chimney, the time elapsed, or the wood.  It's the stove.  The old Klondike could make creosote from kiln-dried lumber soaked in gasoline!  But, it's on about the 31st season this year and has become a dear friend.  Plus, if I want, I can get 3 fist size splits to last 12 or more hours while I'm gone.  No heat of course, but crack the drafts open and away we go again.  Don't need heat when I'm not home anyway, and it's kind of nice never to have to re-light the fire.  I use one piece of newspaper per month when I re-light it after chimney cleaning.  From then on it burns all the time until next chimney cleaning.


----------



## Mo Heat

Those are nice photos of creosote. Maybe we can add some to them.

There's at least one other common form I used to see in uninsulated, single wall stove pipe of an old Franklin I had that burned a lot of maybe not so dry deadfall. I'd describe it as a mostly dry, very fluffy coating, about an inch thick in my case, that completely coated the pipe's inside, but that was easily swept out. I wasn't aware of the need to clean chimney's back then, so in many years, it was only cleaned out on a couple occasions when the single wall rusted through. Consequently, we had a couple exciting chimney fires. Ironically, we still didn't think to clean out the chimney. Maybe I shouldn't be admitting this...

BTW: I don't believe you really live on the moon (Sea of Clouds, aka: Mare Nubium, which I think actually means dark horse, doesn't it?). From where do you hail?


----------



## Mo Heat

Oops, I confused Mare Nubi[um] with Mare Imbrium, but that's still on the Moon, isn't it?


----------



## keyman512us

(Shaking my head)...
Dude you don't have a stove...you got a science experiment there! Just out of curiousity? Have you ever experienced a chimney fire before? If you are making that much creosote you might want to keep a "chim-fex" fire extinguisher handy. Good thing you got a solid class A' chimeny by the looks of it. I take it you don't have neighbors close by..???(LOL)

Cleaning that flue must be a real bear...better you than me (ouch)...


----------



## keyman512us

Dude...first off great pics (definately an asset to show what creo looks like)!

Now don't take this the wrong way...but:


> The creosote buildup you see really wasn’t caused by the chimney, the time elapsed, or the wood.  It’s the stove.



That creosote is formed by the manner of operation I would say....to each is to own.
Thanks for the post...great topic for discussion!

On a scale 0f 1-10 (1="ultra-paranoid, scrubbing the flue every week" 10="on the ragged edge flirting with Satan's cigarette lighter")....you get the "10" score in my book after looking at those pictures...you have way more faith than I...thanks for sharing with the forum. Good post!


----------



## keyman512us

To quote Mo Heat:


> I wasn’t aware of the need to clean chimney’s back then, so in many years, it was only cleaned out on a couple occasions when the single wall rusted through. Consequently, we had a couple exciting chimney fires. Ironically, we still didn’t think to clean out the chimney. Maybe I shouldn’t be admitting this…



I applaud you for sharing your experience...
That is in the spirit of this forum...sharing experience with those that want to learn more and can benefit from it!


----------



## BrotherBart

keyman512us said:
			
		

> To quote Mo Heat:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn’t aware of the need to clean chimney’s back then, so in many years, it was only cleaned out on a couple occasions when the single wall rusted through. Consequently, we had a couple exciting chimney fires. Ironically, we still didn’t think to clean out the chimney. Maybe I shouldn’t be admitting this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud you for sharing your experience...
> That is in the spirit of this forum...sharing experience with those that want to learn more and can benefit from it!
Click to expand...


Hell, that stuff ain't nothing. Here is the pic of my chimney last year that made the Hall of Fame and got used by the webmaster as an example:


----------



## keyman512us

Brother Bart...Nice pics....
..But I beg to differ...your chimney(while it does have potential of becoming "Satans' cigarette lighter") only would "scale between 5-8" on my previous mention scale. While that creosote could lead to a "Stage ONE chimeny fire"..it still has a long way to go to get to "stage Two" (like the one above...ready to get to "stage 3").

Stage 3 is when "the boys" show up to "offer assistance" with the assistance of this fine tool:
...lol


----------



## CountryGal

I'm having my stove and chimney cleaned this Friday.  I have noticed less draft and I can't keep the glass clean at all.  I am anxious to see what they say since we had our first fire 10/31/2006.  Our wood had been here over a year but we had to buy more and I am concerned about the moisture content.


----------



## jjbaer

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> keyman512us said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To quote Mo Heat:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn’t aware of the need to clean chimney’s back then, so in many years, it was only cleaned out on a couple occasions when the single wall rusted through. Consequently, we had a couple exciting chimney fires. Ironically, we still didn’t think to clean out the chimney. Maybe I shouldn’t be admitting this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud you for sharing your experience...
> That is in the spirit of this forum...sharing experience with those that want to learn more and can benefit from it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell, that stuff ain't nothing. Here is the pic of my chimney last year that made the Hall of Fame and got used by the webmaster as an example:
Click to expand...


BB,

that's why (for peace of mind) when I installed mine I cleaned the chimney and, to be certain there's no fire inside my terra cotta flue liner, I instead ran a 1-piece SS liner all the way through the chimney to the top AND used 1/2" insulation around it.


----------



## juliodog

quads said:
			
		

> I last cleaned it on October 26th, until today.
> 
> Burned Oak exclusively.
> 
> The creosote buildup you see really wasn't caused by the chimney, the time elapsed, or the wood.  It's the stove.  The old Klondike could make creosote from kiln-dried lumber soaked in gasoline!  But, it's on about the 31st season this year and has become a dear friend.  Plus, if I want, I can get 3 fist size splits to last 12 or more hours while I'm gone.  No heat of course, but crack the drafts open and away we go again.  Don't need heat when I'm not home anyway, and it's kind of nice never to have to re-light the fire.  I use one piece of newspaper per month when I re-light it after chimney cleaning.  From then on it burns all the time until next chimney cleaning.


                                                                                 I just breplaced a  70s vintage  silver dollar saver  wood furnace made in allenton wi  with a used  klondike made nby hawkinson in wisconsin rapids wi. if it is the same model as you have  let me know  .have only fired it a few times this year,  but seems to be  fairly clean burn if i keep the stack temp at 300 or better (very little smoke)  also  have  fabricated a  stainless shelf that sits on the  inside  rail about 3/4 of the way up the  inside of the fire box  in effect creating a lower and upper chamber with only 6 inch open to the upper chamber in the  front of the firebox  this helped a lot with getting a good clean burn . your thoughts  and advice appreciated


----------



## Freeheat

OK you guys have scared the     SH%&   out of me,   I read    alot of post and would never have thought to see creosot like that from dried wood. Is the stove part of the problem  or the pipe . The pipe that was installed 
in my house was SS Insulated  and little to no buildup at the first cleaning.


----------



## pen

The first picture of the "crunchy creosote" is what I have found after seeing a chimney fire.  I bet that's in the part closest to the stove since you have a mini chimney fire there all the time.

I've burned my share of old smoke dragons and while they do produce more creosote in the chimney, I'd say this is a bit excessive.  I think I'd be cleaning this chimney more often.  Even w/ a good chimney what is seen here is a damn lot of fuel if it were ever to really take off.  But, if you are comfortable it is of course your home.

pen


----------



## geardoc

Wow, I get about a cup full after a whole burning season....


----------



## quads

juliodog said:
			
		

> I just breplaced a  70s vintage  silver dollar saver  wood furnace made in allenton wi  with a used  klondike made nby hawkinson in wisconsin rapids wi. if it is the same model as you have  let me know  .have only fired it a few times this year,  but seems to be  fairly clean burn if i keep the stack temp at 300 or better (very little smoke)  also  have  fabricated a  stainless shelf that sits on the  inside  rail about 3/4 of the way up the  inside of the fire box  in effect creating a lower and upper chamber with only 6 inch open to the upper chamber in the  front of the firebox  this helped a lot with getting a good clean burn . your thoughts  and advice appreciated


Yes, that is the same place that my stove came from.  

I never keep my stack that temp, only stoke it up when needed.  With this big old stove I can't keep the temp that high or it would drive us out of the house.

My stove was built with a smoke shelf/baffle already permanently welded in it.  So possibly yours is a different model.  Either way, the old stove is going to make some creosote.  Keep your chimney cleaned.


----------



## quads

estang said:
			
		

> OK you guys have scared the     SH%&   out of me,   I read    alot of post and would never have thought to see creosot like that from dried wood. Is the stove part of the problem  or the pipe . The pipe that was installed
> in my house was SS Insulated  and little to no buildup at the first cleaning.


It's the stove.  An old stove, 7 cubic foot firebox, and I keep it choked down a lot.  I can make creosote from kiln dried lumber with it.  Chimney is SS insulated, triple wall/air cooled, or whatever it's called.


----------



## quads

pen said:
			
		

> The first picture of the "crunchy creosote" is what I have found after seeing a chimney fire.  I bet that's in the part closest to the stove since you have a mini chimney fire there all the time.
> 
> I've burned my share of old smoke dragons and while they do produce more creosote in the chimney, I'd say this is a bit excessive.  I think I'd be cleaning this chimney more often.  Even w/ a good chimney what is seen here is a damn lot of fuel if it were ever to really take off.  But, if you are comfortable it is of course your home.
> 
> pen


Yes, the crunchy creosote is from the single wall pipe on the stove.  That's the creosote that helps heat my house on the colder days.  Saves on wood too.

Well, excessive maybe, but it is hard for you to tell exactly how much creosote I make with the old stove just from a picture of the very top of the chimney, a little bit on a spatula, and three small pieces!  HAHA!  I am not afraid.  I have never once had a chimney fire of the class that Dad often did when we were kids, and I never will.  And this is one of Dad's stoves!  Eventually the brick chimney at Dad's house couldn't even be used anymore because the creosote seeped right out through the bricks after it had been heated up and cracked so many times.

Creosote doesn't scare me, I respect it and have a system for dealing with it.  It really doesn't get too bad, with nice dry wood and in the middle of January when the big old stove can stretch it's legs a little bit.  You should see how everybody else around here burns!  And they all think I am crazy because I am the only one that cuts/stacks/splits my wood 3-5 years ahead.  They all still cut it this Fall to burn it this Winter.  Some even cut it today and burn it tonight, in their box stoves and Round Oaks.


----------



## quads

geardoc said:
			
		

> Wow, I get about a cup full after a whole burning season....


From a 45 year old Klondike stove made in Wisconsin Rapids?  Sorry sir, but I do not believe you!    HAHA!


----------



## 70marlin

Apples & Oranges! A chimney fire is always best avoided. There's a big difference between an air tight secondary air or cat stove and a whole house solid fuel furnace! Vigilance is the name of the game when you’re tying to heat a whole house.  “Check your chimney offend!”


----------



## midwestcoast

Thanks for the pics quads, very helpful.  I didn't see anything like that in my chimney after the 1'st year, even with less than ideal wood & lots of start-ups. Guess that shows how much safer the newer stoves are.  What I saw was mostly grey & fluffy like ash (is that even creo?), with a bit of stuff looking like pic 2 up around the cap.  The cap screen had a bit of black coating that looked like maybe the first bits of creo like in pic 3, but not much thickness to it. 
It's easy to make judgements & criticize based on a few bits of info on an anonamous forum, makes some people feel good about themselves I guess. Personally I don't see much fuel for a raging chimney fire there & agree that most who burn the old way will make much more creo than that & never think of cleaning (or come on HDC to talk about it) because they just don't care. Throw wood in stove, make fire, heat house, go take care of all the other stuff that needs doing. My dad still burns a big ole' top-loading beast in the uninsulated basement using dead-standing or downed wood cut that fall.  Based on the cracked & spawling brick on the chimney, I'd say he's had a few chimney fires over the years & never even knew it.  That man is about as stubborn as they come & I know better than to try to change his methods. He's seen how I do it & will change if HE decides to. I just try to steer him toward the driest wood whenever I get home to help bring some in.  He'd think you were nuts too for drying wood 3-5 years.


----------



## pen

Some people make it to 80 years old smoking 3 packs a day.  Many do not.  The risk that is acceptable to you is your choice.  I just feel like sharing my opinion also and by the fact that I clean 5 chimneys (not counting my own) attached to smoke dragons and never seen any of them get nearly that bad at the top so it's not the stove, it's not the wood, but this is a result of having the stove smoulder.  

Additionally, the "puffy" or "crunchy" creosote is evidence that small chimney fires are occuring.  It's good fortune that it hasn't spread to the rest of the chimney.  

My concern is I just don't want some newbie looking at the pic of that chimney top and thinking that the normal thing is to let it get that bad.  I'm not knocking quad for his choice, just don't want others to think that is acceptable for all applications.

pen


----------



## quads

pen said:
			
		

> Some people make it to 80 years old smoking 3 packs a day.  Many do not.  The risk that is acceptable to you is your choice.  I just feel like sharing my opinion also and by the fact that I clean 5 chimneys (not counting my own) attached to smoke dragons and never seen any of them get nearly that bad at the top so it's not the stove, it's not the wood, but this is a result of having the stove smoulder.
> 
> Additionally, the "puffy" or "crunchy" creosote is evidence that small chimney fires are occuring.  It's good fortune that it hasn't spread to the rest of the chimney.
> 
> My concern is I just don't want some newbie looking at the pic of that chimney top and thinking that the normal thing is to let it get that bad.  I'm not knocking quad for his choice, just don't want others to think that is acceptable for all applications.
> 
> pen


Thanks for your concern Pen!  It is much appreciated!  Sometimes it brings a tear to my eye to see how caring complete strangers can be.  But rest assured, I have a much better handle on this stove after 25 years of it in my house, than I did with any of the box stoves, trash burners, airtight automatics, or cheap Franklin fireplaces that I had before it.  And I even have a better handle on it than Dad did when he had this same stove in his house decades ago, before I inherited it from him when he passed away.

I agree, much of it is caused by letting the stove smolder.  It's the nature of the beast.  If I ran that stove so that the pipe was always above 400° in my 1000 square feet house, we would have to live outside where it is cooler.

DISCLAIMER TO ALL YOU NEWBIES OUT THERE, READ THIS:  in case you haven't figured this out already, creosote is a bad thing.  I am a professional.  Do not try this at home.  I posted these pictures *4 years ago* to show people what creosote looks like.


----------



## pen

quads said:
			
		

> I am a professional.  Do not try this at home.



well said.  It sounds like a mythbusters is about to start.  Maybe we could get them to do one on chimney fire / creosote myths?

good idea?

pen


----------



## quads

pen said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a professional.  Do not try this at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well said.  It sounds like a mythbusters is about to start.  Maybe we could get them to do one on chimney fire / creosote myths?
> 
> good idea?
> 
> pen
Click to expand...

;-)


----------



## juliodog

quads said:
			
		

> juliodog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just breplaced a  70s vintage  silver dollar saver  wood furnace made in allenton wi  with a used  klondike made nby hawkinson in wisconsin rapids wi. if it is the same model as you have  let me know  .have only fired it a few times this year,  but seems to be  fairly clean burn if i keep the stack temp at 300 or better (very little smoke)  also  have  fabricated a  stainless shelf that sits on the  inside  rail about 3/4 of the way up the  inside of the fire box  in effect creating a lower and upper chamber with only 6 inch open to the upper chamber in the  front of the firebox  this helped a lot with getting a good clean burn . your thoughts  and advice appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the same place that my stove came from.
> 
> I never keep my stack that temp, only stoke it up when needed.  With this big old stove I can't keep the temp that high or it would drive us out of the house.
> 
> My stove was built with a smoke shelf/baffle already permanently welded in it.  So possibly yours is a different model.  Either way, the old stove is going to make some creosote.  Keep your chimney cleaned.
Click to expand...

                                                                                                                  I try to clean it once a month  unless the roof is super  slippery then i try to bribe one of my sons to go up  by asking them if tyhey will take care of  my wife if i slip off and have to be hospitalised. we also occasionaly use an earth stove thats  in  our  attached  porch (screened and glazed,  fire up and open the patio door leading to the house  . Have been heating  entirely with wood  (except for winter vacations ) since the  70s  so have a fair  handle  on  it.  My dad and grandfather also heated with wood  so i was lucky to  have  some   insight into  the plus and minus of it.My model of the klondike has the  two  steel  tubes that run from the fan  input through the  fire box (and back to the top of  the air jacket)
Also very aware that there is no way to eliminate creosote but  can  reduce the amount with stack temp , and burning dry wood  (Have a wood room in basement  , complete with chute from outside and have duct work into the room so wood  dries evern more than when brought in . Wood is at least one year  aged and in most cases  2 years. The warner hersey label lists my unit with the following model/serial no  WHI 000005  , Im strongly suspecting the smoke shelf i added   replaced an original that got removed  as the channel in the stove was at  the right height , like i said any  info appreciated


----------



## quads

juliodog said:
			
		

> I try to clean it once a month  unless the roof is super  slippery then i try to bribe one of my sons to go up  by asking them if tyhey will take care of  my wife if i slip off and have to be hospitalised. we also occasionaly use an earth stove thats  in  our  attached  porch (screened and glazed,  fire up and open the patio door leading to the house  . Have been heating  entirely with wood  (except for winter vacations ) since the  70s  so have a fair  handle  on  it.  My dad and grandfather also heated with wood  so i was lucky to  have  some   insight into  the plus and minus of it.My model of the klondike has the  two  steel  tubes that run from the fan  input through the  fire box (and back to the top of  the air jacket)
> Also very aware that there is no way to eliminate creosote but  can  reduce the amount with stack temp , and burning dry wood  (Have a wood room in basement  , complete with chute from outside and have duct work into the room so wood  dries evern more than when brought in . Wood is at least one year  aged and in most cases  2 years. The warner hersey label lists my unit with the following model/serial no  WHI 000005  , Im strongly suspecting the smoke shelf i added   replaced an original that got removed  as the channel in the stove was at  the right height , like i said any  info appreciated


I clean my chimney once a month also.  I keep about one month's supply of wood on the porch, and when that's gone I clean the chimney and refill the porch.  I prefer to clean it from the top down, but when the roof is slippery, I can clean it from the bottom up.

We heat entirely with wood also.  I have a forced air LP furnace for backup, but never even turn it on other than a five minute test run in the Fall.  Every generation of my family has also heated with wood.

Your Klondike is a newer model than mine.  Mine has no fan or anything at all like that.  It's much like the old Fishers, just a big heavy steel box with cast iron doors and lined with firebrick.  The steel is heavier gauge than the Fishers I've seen though.  It also was never made with any labels, and never came with any sort of manual.  My dad purchased it new from the place in the Rapids in about 1970 or so.


----------



## ohio woodburner

DISCLAIMER TO ALL YOU NEWBIES OUT THERE, READ THIS:  in case you haven't figured this out already, creosote is a bad thing.  I am a professional.  Do not try this at home.  I posted these pictures *4 years ago* to show people what creosote looks like.[/quote]

Quads it just goes to show we miss your daily postings of you in the woods.  We had to dig out 4 year old threads to get our fix!


----------



## juliodog

quads said:
			
		

> juliodog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to clean it once a month  unless the roof is super  slippery then i try to bribe one of my sons to go up  by asking them if tyhey will take care of  my wife if i slip off and have to be hospitalised. we also occasionaly use an earth stove thats  in  our  attached  porch (screened and glazed,  fire up and open the patio door leading to the house  . Have been heating  entirely with wood  (except for winter vacations ) since the  70s  so have a fair  handle  on  it.  My dad and grandfather also heated with wood  so i was lucky to  have  some   insight into  the plus and minus of it.My model of the klondike has the  two  steel  tubes that run from the fan  input through the  fire box (and back to the top of  the air jacket)
> Also very aware that there is no way to eliminate creosote but  can  reduce the amount with stack temp , and burning dry wood  (Have a wood room in basement  , complete with chute from outside and have duct work into the room so wood  dries evern more than when brought in . Wood is at least one year  aged and in most cases  2 years. The warner hersey label lists my unit with the following model/serial no  WHI 000005  , Im strongly suspecting the smoke shelf i added   replaced an original that got removed  as the channel in the stove was at  the right height , like i said any  info appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> I clean my chimney once a month also.  I keep about one month's supply of wood on the porch, and when that's gone I clean the chimney and refill the porch.  I prefer to clean it from the top down, but when the roof is slippery, I can clean it from the bottom up.
> 
> We heat entirely with wood also.  I have a forced air LP furnace for backup, but never even turn it on other than a five minute test run in the Fall.  Every generation of my family has also heated with wood.
> 
> Your Klondike is a newer model than mine.  Mine has no fan or anything at all like that.  It's much like the old Fishers, just a big heavy steel box with cast iron doors and lined with firebrick.  The steel is heavier gauge than the Fishers I've seen though.  It also was never made with any labels, and never came with any sort of manual.  My dad purchased it new from the place in the Rapids in about 1970 or so.
Click to expand...

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         sorry to  have responded to a an old post  but on all the web  yours is the only thing i have found that had info on the klondike  made in wisconsin, still hoping to hook up with  folks who have a similar model to mine and find out their thoughts and opinions , thanks again for the response ,  Im in Tomahawk  so if your in the area and care to stop and see my unit and other  woodburning  items  please do.  ,  Thanks again for the info


----------



## geardoc

quads said:
			
		

> geardoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I get about a cup full after a whole burning season....
> 
> 
> 
> From a 45 year old Klondike stove made in Wisconsin Rapids?  Sorry sir, but I do not believe you!    HAHA!
Click to expand...


I do not have "45 year old Klondike stove made in Wisconsin Rapids" I have a Regency F2400 and I get about a cup full in 1 burning season. Is that hard to believe or something?


----------



## quads

ohio woodburner said:
			
		

> DISCLAIMER TO ALL YOU NEWBIES OUT THERE, READ THIS:  in case you haven't figured this out already, creosote is a bad thing.  I am a professional.  Do not try this at home.  I posted these pictures *4 years ago* to show people what creosote looks like.
> 
> Quads it just goes to show we miss your daily postings of you in the woods.  We had to dig out 4 year old threads to get our fix!


Ha ha!  Thanks!  I don't normally cut wood in October and November.  It's when most of the hunting seasons are and I don't like to disturb the guys that still hunt.  The Monday after Thanksgiving you can bet I'll be right back at it!


----------



## quads

juliodog said:
			
		

> sorry to  have responded to a an old post  but on all the web  yours is the only thing i have found that had info on the klondike  made in wisconsin, still hoping to hook up with  folks who have a similar model to mine and find out their thoughts and opinions , thanks again for the response ,  Im in Tomahawk  so if your in the area and care to stop and see my unit and other  woodburning  items  please do.  ,  Thanks again for the info


I'm about 15 miles from Castle Rock Lake.  You probably won't find anybody else with a Klondike stove.  You and I are most likely the last of the last!  I have only heard of one other one that is in a cabin and only used once or twice a year.  I have never seen it, but was told it is identical to mine.  Otherwise, you and I are the only ones I know of that still use them to heat our homes.


----------



## quads

geardoc said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geardoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I get about a cup full after a whole burning season....
> 
> 
> 
> From a 45 year old Klondike stove made in Wisconsin Rapids?  Sorry sir, but I do not believe you!    HAHA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not have "45 year old Klondike stove made in Wisconsin Rapids" I have a Regency F2400 and I get about a cup full in 1 burning season. Is that hard to believe or something?
Click to expand...

Nope, about a cup full after a whole burning season is not at all hard to believe from your set up.  It's when I thought you and I were comparing the same stove that made it hard to believe!  

Glad that's been cleared up.  HA!


----------



## geardoc

quads said:
			
		

> geardoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geardoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I get about a cup full after a whole burning season....
> 
> 
> 
> From a 45 year old Klondike stove made in Wisconsin Rapids?  Sorry sir, but I do not believe you!    HAHA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not have "45 year old Klondike stove made in Wisconsin Rapids" I have a Regency F2400 and I get about a cup full in 1 burning season. Is that hard to believe or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, about a cup full after a whole burning season is not at all hard to believe from your set up.  It's when I thought you and I were comparing the same stove that made it hard to believe!
> 
> Glad that's been cleared up.  HA!
Click to expand...

lol, and now I see how old the thread is..... I thought I might of been special with only a cup of creosote.  well I am kinda special though.


----------



## quads

geardoc said:
			
		

> lol, and now I see how old the thread is..... I thought I might of been special with only a cup of creosote.  well I am kinda special though.


HAHA!  Yup, my old threads occasionally pop up out of nowhere.  That's ok, brings back memories to my old brain!


----------



## DonNC

This was a really great thread. Thanks for the pics guys. I had to order one more chimney section to get me over the 3' rule (im at 2'8") and am curious to see what a week of burning has done when I go up to put it on


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge

I remember that brown chrunchy corn flake creosote from my childhood. Emptied a 5 gallon bucket full every month during the burn season from the chimney cleanout while I was growing up. Can't say we had a full blown chimney fire but I can remember a few times the stove would start to make some really funny noises and it was a scramble to see who could get to it first and shut the damper and draft control. used to scare the heck out of my Dad.


----------



## quads

Yup, when I was a kid we had several rip-roarin' chimney fires!  Like a rocket strapped upside-down to the side of the house, flames and burning chunks coming out, black smoke billowing 100 feet in the air, the old stove shaking and jumping in the house....!  I remember a couple times Dad would get the ladder out, climb to the top of the chimney, and dump something down it.  Don't remember exactly what it was anymore, might have been baking soda or baking powder.  Then later on, Dad wouldn't even look up from his newspaper when the chimney caught fire; if there was no snow, he would send one of us kids outside to watch the burning chunks didn't start the roof on fire.


----------



## muncybob

....aaah, the Good Ole Days, huh!?  This description sounds like a scene out of the Christmas Story movie...cursing and grumbling about the furnace in the basement....overloading a single wall outlet with 6+ devices....Dad having to bring in the car battery at night when he came home from work in Jan/Feb so it would "possibly" crank over the engine in the morning...lots o' fun!


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge

It does sound like a movie but personally witnessing it is much better :ahhh:


----------



## juliodog

Not only the stove dancing and sounding like a freight train but the pipe glowing  red /white hot and illuminating the  room ,


----------



## Loco Gringo

quads said:
			
		

> Yup, when I was a kid we had several rip-roarin' chimney fires!  Like a rocket strapped upside-down to the side of the house, flames and burning chunks coming out, black smoke billowing 100 feet in the air, the old stove shaking and jumping in the house....!  I remember a couple times Dad would get the ladder out, climb to the top of the chimney, and dump something down it.  Don't remember exactly what it was anymore, might have been baking soda or baking powder.  Then later on, Dad wouldn't even look up from his newspaper when the chimney caught fire; if there was no snow, he would send one of us kids outside to watch the burning chunks didn't start the roof on fire.



This sure made me chuckle quads. I like your posts man.


----------



## quads

Loco Gringo said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, when I was a kid we had several rip-roarin' chimney fires!  Like a rocket strapped upside-down to the side of the house, flames and burning chunks coming out, black smoke billowing 100 feet in the air, the old stove shaking and jumping in the house....!  I remember a couple times Dad would get the ladder out, climb to the top of the chimney, and dump something down it.  Don't remember exactly what it was anymore, might have been baking soda or baking powder.  Then later on, Dad wouldn't even look up from his newspaper when the chimney caught fire; if there was no snow, he would send one of us kids outside to watch the burning chunks didn't start the roof on fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sure made me chuckle quads. I like your posts man.
Click to expand...

HAHA! Thanks!  I have led an entertaining life, for the most part....


----------

